# dog boxes



## lking (Dec 14, 2004)

1) I'm sure I could do a search but too lazy.

2) I've been carrying a home-made box (wood) for about 3 years now and am planning for the future. With that said, I'm just wondering what type of boxes you folks are carrying. Musts: at least 2 holes, long-lasting, storage nice but not necessary.


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

Shamrock 4 hole w/ storage drawer underneath. Its what they call their Half Topper. It also has a thermostatically controlled fan under the top vent.


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

Les,
My box has the underdrawer(Uplander model) but they also have a houndsman box with top storage if you don't think you'll ever have it under a truck topper. The houndsman box is available in a deluxe I think they call it and its insulated just as the Uplander model if you go that route.
http://www.deer-creek.org/home.htm

The only option I added to mine is another vent on the back of the box, I really like to "blow" dogs out when it gets warm.


----------



## dogwhistle (Oct 31, 2004)

mine is of aircraft aluminum. a sheet of fiberglass between two sheets of aluminum. it has two doors, about 46 x 40 deep. hold 4 dogs easily and is light to put in and out- 70 lbs.

its from dlux dog boxes in indiana. they have a lot of styles or will custom make one.


----------



## Shotgun Kennel (Feb 9, 2007)

Uplander (like 2esrgr8) served me well for several year until I went to a trailer.


----------



## Grouseman2 (Dec 28, 2001)

I had the Deer Creek Uplander w/top storage and a Mullins prior to that. Both were heavy but nice sturdy boxes. Just got tired of lifting them in and out of the truck so I switched to the insulated aircraft aluminum box. Considerably lighter and the diamond plate does a nice job masking the scratches, dings and dents. I also like the welded seams and lack of wood. 










Mike


----------



## lking (Dec 14, 2004)

What is the brand name on that box and where did you purchase, if I may ask?


----------



## redbug9 (Apr 11, 2007)

I have the same make as Grouseman2. I don't have the top storage. The top of the box is about flush with the top rail of the back of the truck.

It's from Unique Truck Accesories. uniquetruckaccessories.com


----------



## rusty7 (Dec 8, 2005)

Check out mill creek dog boxes, I have one that I use for beagles and for the price and the quality they are hard to beat.

http://millcreekdogboxes.com/


----------



## kek25 (Jul 9, 2005)

I ended up with a 2 hole Deer Creek Diamond Deluxe model - no storeage. It's extremely light (16-year-old daughter and I get it in and out of the truck with no problem); insulated with corrugated plastic on the floors and walls (but not the ceiling). Extra large side vents and diamond plate winter covers for the doors. Only thing I'm going to do is add insulation to the ceiling. Had the dogs in it overnight last weekend with temps in the high 20's, put a heavy moving blanket over the top and they stayed warm (and they're house dogs). Won't need the blanket once the ceiling is insulated. I think the model with top storeage would be nice - - if only to add a wool blanket for insulation. Having had this style of box, I wouldn't go back to anything else as long as I owned a pickup.


----------



## hyperformance1 (Dec 18, 2006)

check out cook's k-9 boxes. they are great boxes. built the way you want. they are great people to deal with and are built right here in michigan.


----------



## hehibrits (Mar 10, 2007)

With the weather extremes I hunt, I feel a topper is neccessary for my dogs. I have air/heat wired to the back and crate fans to move air. I have 4 dogs and usually leave 2 in the truck so it is a little more important than just transportation. Also I have found that it is nice to have crates you can take out and move around and clean well while on the road. Again not much of a factor if you hunt a short distance from your house with one dog.

http://i153.photobucket.com/albums/s211/HeHiBrits/DSCF1394.jpg


----------

